# thermostat wiring help



## dc-kreative (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I just bought a new home and am in process of replacing the old thermostat to a Honeywell RTH7600. the old wiring was labeled and colored as the following:

G - green wire
Y - yellow wire
E - brown wire
W2 - black wire
R - red wire
O - orange wire
C - blue wire

Attached is a picture of the new thermostat(disregard the wiring- this is a generic google image)

this is the first time really messing with home electric of any sort. Where I was getting confused was the inside lettering vs outside lettering on the new thermostat. Across from O/B, its a W. Across from E its Y2. if someone could let me know where to plug the corresponding wires in relation to the OUTSIDE lettering it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

